# Few questions for you all



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Muahaha... It's me! So, I figured I'd save us all some time and space and ask all my current questions at once.

1: If you read my intro post (or my signature) you know I have to get rid of a couple of fish before I can even think about adding any new ones. But, I figure it doesn't hurt for me to start planning ahead. So, I currently have 1 ten gallon tank. In it would be one dwarf gourami (I'll have to move my betta out - more about that below). I'm really fond of gourami's, so are there any other gourami's (I know about the dwarfs) that would work? Or would I definitely have to stick with dwarfs? Or other fish suggestions are also welcome. I've been told that I could maybe get an applesnail to clean the algae...

2: If I did that, would I be able to keep my betta in just a small (1-2 gallon) tank with a small heater and no filtration system? I'm aware that would mean water changes every four-seven days. I'm currently doing weekly water changes on my 10 gallon, so no biggie. 

3: As many have pointed out to me, fish are addictive! So, since we have this nice 33 gallon tank sitting in the closet, I'm thinking if I feel ambitious once I get settled in my summer job, I might start it up. So, if I do that I'm kind of thinking about getting maybe some different fish. I'd kind of like some hardy fish, so can you guys give me a bit of info on some of these?
- Goldfish (fancy types probably) I know I could only have 1, maybe 2 in this tank - is there anything else I could keep with them to have more in the tank? 
- Cichlids. I know they should only be kept with other cichlids. I also really like Oscars - would they work? I know they get pretty big, and I think you have to feed them meat when they get big (and keep them alone?)
- Sharks. I'm pretty sure the 33 gallon would still be too small for these guys though, right?
- Gouramis. I could have quite a few with a tank this big, right? 
(If you think any of these would be reasonable choices... Do you think you could give me some numbers as just a starting point?)

4: If I did start the 33 gallon, I would leave my betta in my ten gallon (with filter system and heater) by himself. I was thinking of moving him downstairs into my bedroom if that happens. Is there anything that I should know/be concerned about if I do that? Like having the lights in the tank on for certain amounts of time/day? There's not a lot of sunlight in my bedroom during the day (very minimal). 

I think that's it, for now! I know I have a lot going on right now with these questions, but I'd like to make an informed decision about what to do. And I've learned not to trust pet stores! (Hmmm... They let me buy six mollies to put in my tank, along with two dwarf gourami's... Yeah...)

So, thank you to everyone who replies - I shall take all your information to heart and try to figure out what I can manage, and what's best for my fish.  

-Christine


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

about thr only thing i know of is ti not put any other fish with goldfish, they emit high amonia levels and are very filthy fish. itss best not to house any other fish with them.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I personally wouldn`t keep a Betta in anything smaller than a 10 gal some people say 5 gal is ok. If you do use a small container than DAILY water changes would be needed IMO. The Betta would do graet in your 10 gal with maybe a couple Dwarf African frogs,some plants to sleep in and about 10 hrs of lights on. My Bettas love hiding/sleeping in a submerged coffee mug. 
One Oscar would need at least a 55 gal maybe larger. Keeping too many Gouramis in one tank No matter how big will cause aggression. I have 2 pair of dwarfs in a 55 and they constantly fight.
If it were my 33 gal tank i`d go with a couple schools of small fish, a pair of dwarf gouramis, a few cories and lots of live plants.
Everything I say is from my personal experiences but i`m by no means a professional.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree with Mary. I don't keep bettas in anything smaller than a 5 gallon just because I do not like 100% water changes. IMO, oscars should not be kept in anything smaller that 70 gallons. They do get HUGE. The do need live foods even before they get big. 

Gouramis in a 10 gallon....you could feasably only have one. You will need to keep odd numbers of these fish to ease up the aggression. Even with a dwarf, they make great centerpiece fish. In your 33, you could go with a bigger gourami, pearl or blue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Christine.

To answer some of your questions:

1) If you move everything out of the 10g, but the DG then you could add about 6 Harlequin Rasboras.
2) I'm going with Mary and Sprite, I don't keep bettas in anything less than a 10g. I had one of my bettas in a 5g planted, but he didn't stay there long. I hated putting him in it, but my old betta died so the new one moved into the 10g.
3)A 33g tank is a nice size. But, its not big enough for goldfish. They are sold really small in the stores, but they get huge. A 55g is a minimum for one goldie. They are pretty messy also.
There may be some cichlids that would go in that size tank. They are aggressive, so you wouldn't be able to put as many of them as you would tetras and other peaceful fish. Someone else will have to advise you on cichlids, I don't know much about them.
One oscar needs atleast a 55g. They are messy and get big also.
I can't think of any sharks that would fit in a 33g. Maybe a Red tail black shark, but you wouldn't be able to have any other bottom feeders, as they are pretty territorial.
Gouramis are great, but when you get too many together, no matter what types they are, there will be aggression. I wouldn't do a pair of dwarves. They like to fight with each other, if you get males. If you kept the fish load pretty light, you could have a trio of pearl gouramis. Try to get 1m/2f. Or you could get one Opaline/Three Spot Gourami. I have one in my 29g. He is a shy guy, but comes out to eat, and when I'm not right in front of the tank.

Yep, its true. Alot of pet store employees don't give good information. That's why you have to research first. Its good you are doing that so you can know what will go in a certain size tank.

If you leave the betta in the 10g, I would plant it with low light plants...java fern, anubias, some crypts. He would love that. Maybe you could add 6 Harlies. I just added 6 to my 10g, with my betta and he is so happy now. He has built his first 2 bubble nests...and I've had him for like 4 months.

What are the dimensions of the tank? That plays a big part in how many fish you can have.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

As to putting my betta in a smaller tank, it wasn't my first choice for sure. And since you all seem against it, I shall keep him in my 10 gallon.

See... Crazy pet stores. PetsMart had a sign up saying that 1 goldfish could fit into a 29 gallon tank... Huh. Okay, so scratch them and the Oscars. I really didn't know much about Oscar's, hence the questions - I just thought they were pretty cute! And yeah, too bad about the sharks, as they're just gorgeous fish. 

I see about the gourami's - my two dwarf gourami's did get along pretty well actually (but I see your point). Do the pet stores even really sell females? I know with the dwarfs it always seems like they only have males. 

Dimensions of the 33 gallon are: Width:1 foot (a fraction over 12 inches), Depth/Height: 18 inches, Length: 3 feet (36 inches). Hope that helps!

So, since a lot of my other ideas have turned out to be not so good (typical me - always thinking too big!), what suggestions can you make for stocking the 33 gallon? (I know I'm super limited with the 10 gallon - so might do the betta and the harlequins [if he doesn't mind them]) I don't mind platys and swordtails... But more importantly, I need hardy fish!! Lol. 

Thanks again everyone for taking the time to respond.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Christine, did we ever discuss your water parameters? PH and hardness? I don't remember. You need to know before you get too far with choosing fish.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron! Crud... I knew that was coming. You're like the water parameters guru or something. I have to go out and buy a new test kit, possibly tomorrow after my exam, so I'll get all that info for you asap.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL.... sorry!. Guru. Not likely. More like pain in the butt. I probably take it more seriously than I should.

I'm getting old though, so I'm entitled.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

For the 10 gallon, have you considered bolivian rams. They are great and beautiful fish that are really easy to care for. They aren't agressive like most cichlids. A pair could successfully live in a 10 gallon, but a 33 could handle two pairs easily. I love my female bettas too, they have tons of personality.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Heh, alrighty then. I'll get those parameters for you as soon as I can.

Xexerxeswasachump, thanks for the suggestion! They are neat looking fish. And I agree, I think bettas have amazing personalities. I only have a male, but he's just adorable! Mine is very friendly, and always swims up to greet me when I'm by the tank. And friends of ours have two (in two seperate 10 gallon tanks) and one of theirs flares at them whenever they walk by the tank. Definitely very interesting fish!


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a quick note. If you can get sparkling gouramis (they are small, about guppy size) I find them to be wonderful together and good community tank inhabitants... although they do like plants. They've been relatively hardy for me, I haven't lost one... and they've put up with different tnak conditions.. from water as it comes out of the tap (ph between 7 and 7.2, 11gh 12kh) to my water with Co2 injection (ph about 6.8) without a problem. The little boogers even try breeding.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Ultasol, thanks for the suggestion! I like fish that I can't kill easily.  I'll definitely keep them in mind.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Something you might want to consider for the 33, water parameters permitting, is a pair or two of kribs. They are very pretty, IME fairly hardy, and pretty cool to watch. You could put a school of small tetras with them, and a school of cories, and a small pleco (small refering to ADULT size, not purchase size) like maybe a rubberlip or some otos.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

britstlenose plecos are nice looking if you get a male. they would defantly fit into a 30 gallon, or a 10 gallon for a while for that matter, they get 7-8inches depending on the type. as my hubby says they are pretty in an ugly sorta way
close up of male head
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/ancistru/49_15.PHP
female
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/ancistru/49_7.PHP

but house whatever you like to each their own fish. i like bristlenoses, guppies, tetras, emerald rainbow fish, and what have you

plus if you get a pair (male and female bristle nose and some bogwood (driftwood) you can have BN fry they guard their eggs.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

double post.. sorry


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Lydia! I looked them up, and they are cute little guys! 

Thanks Heather... But I think I'll pass! I jumped a bit at that head shot! Lol! And like you said, to each their own!


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

OOh, yes, the common krib, Pelvicachromis pulcher, make nice aquarium inhabitants. Do try to get a pair, if you get two females they will get aggressive and attack everything in the tank, whereas if you get a pair I feel they keep each other busy (which is how I ended up with an extra female, she was going to be flushed by someone else for aggression). They like flowerpots/caves and PLANTS!!


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Okey dokey. I shall add them to my list of 'potential fish'!


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Yay everyone! (Especially Ron) 

I have my new test kit (and it's very pretty). So, here are my parameters...

pH: 7.5 (ish)
Ammonia: 0.0 mg/L
Nitrite: 0.1 mg/L (or possibly slightly less, as it seemed lighter than the chart)
Nitrate: 10 mg/L (was higher, but I just did my weekly water change - of about 40%)

I hope that tells you a bit, at least!

Ooooh... I was also wondering... Would an angelfish fit into the 33 gallon? I just love those! And if so, what would be compatible with it? Gourami's?


----------

